# El volverse viejo tiene sus cositas



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hola amigos. Permítanme poner las cosas en relación. Yo soy nacido en Guayaquil, Ecuador. Allí viví 7 años. Luego 5 en Montevideo, Uruguay, 2 en Lima, Perú y 7 en Bogotá, Colombia. La suma de los años es mayor a los años de vida que tuve cuando el 15 de agosto de 1976 me fuí a Alemania completar mi bachiller alemán.

Volviéndome viejo mas y mas me falta Suramérica y su gente. Mas, cuando por salud ya nunca mas podré volver allá. Eso no es porque mi situación en Alemania sea difícil. Tengo una mujer, la describo como exótica, mona de ojos azules y 3 hijos. 2 niñas y un niño. Los 4 son un regalo que me ha dado Dios y estoy muy, pero muy agradecido. También entiendo, o creo entender, cuando personas de ese maravilloso continente están muy lejos der ver un mundo justo y pacífico. Es mas, estoy consciente que mis años en Suramérica los pasé en una situación muy privilegiada. Pero siempre que me encuentro con Suramericanos en Alemania existe esa química que compartimos aquellos que nacimos y vivimos allá. Recuerdo hace décadas, en un tren metropolitano de la ciudad de Hamburgo me encontré con un ecuatoriano. La pinta de alguien donde allá en Sudamérica cambiamos de lado de la calle. El era de la sierra, yo de la costa. Pero me dijo algo que no he olvidado. Aquí somos ecuatorianos.

Otro ejemplo de la última vez que visité Bogotá. De los tiempos privilegiados aún hoy somos miembros del "Country Club de Bogotá". Club que es realmente elitista. Ya tarde, cosa entre las 8:30 y 9:00 pm traté de conseguir un taxi para volver al apartamento de mi mamá. El guardia de la entrada me ayudo y se esforzó por conseguirme un taxi. Hay que mencionar que mi situación económica desde 2001 es precaria. Razón por la cual no me he dejado hacer una prótesis de los dientes de la mandíbula superior. Cuando finalmente apareció un taxi me senté junto al taxista y charlamos y en eso dije: No todo gringo es rico, por eso no tengo una prótesis. Tuvimos una charla muy amena. Cuando me bajé del taxi el taxista me miro con una sonrisa y me dijo: No todo gringo es rico! Hay que saber que en Bogotá es muy frecuente que falsos taxistas recojan gente, manejan unas cuantas cuadras y entonces se sube mas gente y empieza un tour por los cajeros automáticos y te fuerzan a sacar todo el dinero de tus cuentas. Eso también es una faceta del Suramericano.

pero hoy y eso desde hace años me he vuelto aficionado a la música de mi juventud y mas vieja todavía. Aquí el enlace a un video de Youtube: "Viejitas & Bonitas Baladas del Ayer 60s 70s y 80". O quién de mi generación no recuerda a Jeanette o Jorge Villamil o Silva y villalba. Recuerdo cuando mi papa nos llevaba a la finquita que mi abuelo paterno fundo en los montes del Huila cerca del páramo de Puracé. Quien va en la carretera mucho antes de llegar a Neiva aparece una montaña en forma de como, el cerro de pacandé. Mi para entonces entonaba la canción: "Al Sur, al Sur del Cerro de Pacandé...". Aún ahora, escuchando esa canción mis ojos se llenan de lágrimas.

Son ese tipo de lágrimas que llenan el corazón y le confirman a uno que maravillosa vida se ha tenido y que amor siento por las gentes de ese continente. Hay otra canción de esas colombianas donde se habla del viejo que añora la tierra española de la cual vino. Esa emocionalidad vivirla y sentirla me llena de gratitud y de dicha. Es como cuando en mi juventud un buen amigo de madre ecuatoriana y padre suizo se "goza" esa emocionalidad de amores perdidos o mas honradamente dicho entonces no vividos escuchando música romántica y tomar trago. Que raro que ese dolor es algo maravilloso.


----------



## peperc (Sep 29, 2019)

hola, mil veces me he preguntado por que sera que uno extraña la epoca de joven.
y leyendo tu texto se me repite esa pregunta.
¿ cuanta gente quisiera vivir en Alemania, o sea en Europa, o sea en medio de montones de paises interesantes.
pero se entiende perfectamente tu texto.
( claro, siempre que como dices uno haya tenido al suerte de haber tenido una infancia linda) .

es lo que es.... por lo que te leo siempre, has tenido suerte en la vida, es para sentarse en el sillon, y disfrutarlo y dar gracias .


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 29, 2019)

Gracias peperc. Pero con la última frase de tu respuesta no voy conforme. Siendo viejo y teniendo los problemas de salud que tengo cada hora que me pega es valiosa y las cosas que quiero hacer y estudiar requieren usar cada minuto que me queda. Esa actitud, fuera de hacer que yo tenga una actitud positiva me ayuda a forzarme a usar mi tiempo lo menos inefectiva que me sea posible. Claro, se que el día que pase al otro mundo mi familia ordenará a que se pongo un contenedor frente a la casa y botar todo en mi taller que no sea fácil de vender. Ninguno de mis hijos tiene interés en mi taller!


----------



## peperc (Sep 29, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Gracias peperc. Pero con la última frase de tu respuesta no voy conforme. Siendo viejo y teniendo los problemas de salud que tengo ...........!



siendo viejo dijiste.
y decis mucho.

si queres te pongo noticias de todo el mundo: 
padres que pierden a sus hijos de pequeños, hijos que pierden a sus padres.
gente que nace o tiene accidente y pierde la vista, piernas, brazos...
las vecs que veo una noticia y pienso " ME MUEROOOOO !!!  si me pasa algo asi ... para cortarse las venas con un peine !!!""!!!!! 

mira yo no soy viejo aun y ya me han caido un par de catastrofes y me refiero a catastrofes como perder a gente que esperabas tener durante toda la vida, que lo ultimo que quisieras era perderla... y sin embargo.. paso.

pero  CADA DIA veo a otros que quisieran estar en mi lugar y bailarian de alegria, por eso , intento dar gracias a todo lo que tengo y lo que no fue..... no fue.


peperc dijo:


> hola, mil veces me he preguntado por que sera que uno extraña la epoca de joven.
> .



en ralidad, la respuesta la se y calculo todos la sabemos.... 
pero bueno, es asi la cosa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> "Claro, se que el día que pase al otro mundo mi familia ordenará a que se pongo un contenedor frente a la casa y botar todo en mi taller que no sea fácil de vender. Ninguno de mis hijos tiene interés en mi taller!"


!Hola a todos , saludos desde Brasil !
Caro Don Hellmurt1956 si servir de consolo para ustedes seguramente lo mismo si pasara conmigo cuando mi for desa para mejor.
Lo siento por lo que se pasa , pero loque tenemos que pasar en ese mundo es esclusivo nuestro y nadie puede substituir.
Para mi vivir en Alemania serias barbaro , por ejenplo : tengo un viejo Analizador de Espectros marca Hodhe & Schwarz , ese estas estropiado y nesecito del manual de servicio para arreglarlo.
Muy desafortunadamente ese manual NO es disponible para bajar gratis por la Internet.
Logre encontralo a venta en Alemania , pero los custos del manual sumado a lo frete hasta mi manos (Brasil) y aun mas los inpostos cobrados para puder adentrar en mi pais los costos son altisimos ( a las nubens) costando casi 10X lo que pague por el en la charrataria.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Sep 29, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Ninguno de mis hijos tiene interés en mi taller!



hay hijos.. que no tienen interes en sus padres !!!!
lo he visto varias veces .
varias de varias, por mi trabajo , entro en contacto con gente diversa.

y gente que NO  se ha merecido eso.
( tiene mucho que ver el entorno, la sociedad en la que se vive) 

por eso te repito:
a veces, lo que uno considera un problema, para otros es una risa por que sus problemas son terriblemente mas pesados.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 30, 2019)

Quisiera decir y contar muchas cosas, tuve una infancia feliz en un pueblo del nororiente peruano, llamado Rodriguez de Mendoza, por razones de estudios y posterior, por trabajo me quede en Lima, constitui una familia muy linda y maravillosa, mi esposa y mis dos hijos,  ahora se suman una nuera y dos nietos, aunque mis hijos no comparten  mi pasion por la electronica,  y seguro estoy que a mi partida, sucederá que mi taller y mis cosas desapareceran , no me quejo, tengo el privilegio de haber llegado a una edad, que pocos la alcanzan, viejos, nos dicen, muchos nos discriminan por ello, pero, llegar a esta edad, es algo, que considero un gran logro, abrazos amigos, que mientras haya fuerzas y ganas, todavia tenemos mucho que hacer.


----------



## peperc (Sep 30, 2019)

moises calderon dijo:


> aunque mis hijos no comparten  mi pasion por la electronica,  y seguro estoy que a mi partida, sucederá que mi taller y mis cosas desapareceran , .



ves ? ?
es algo tipico  ( y malo) , yo lo he descubierto mirandome al espejo.
cuando uno estudia algo " que le gusta" .. y se dedica a eso que " le apasiona" a veces....  es contraproducente.
yo si fuese joven de nuevo, hubiese tomado otro camino laboral y la electronica la hubiese seguido " de hooby" , asi no le metia una presion  que al final.. no te da.

dedicar la energia y el tiempo para otras csoas , a veces resulta mas producente para uno, no te ata, no te hace que le exijas cosas que no te puede dar.... y no te "envuelve"  .

no es solo el taller, es "los trabajos" que uno ha hecho, con amor, con dedicacion, que terminan siendo .. nada... solo una plac amas, algo a descartar a la primer falla, algo que ... esta ahi.
o un trabajo que has dedicado tiempo en tu casa , no te ha pasado ?? ... lo miras con orgullo, lo disfrutas.. esto lo has hecho tu !!! ... y sin embargo, nadie mas lo valora, es mas, queda como "algo mas" .
a veces , muchas veces....
hay cosas que son de psicologia, de comportamiento humano, diria hasta "errores" de uno poner demasiado cariño o esperanzas en ciertas cosas.
ya lo venia pensando , y veo que le pasa a mucha gente.





Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Ninguno de mis hijos tiene interés en mi taller!


ves esto ? por ejemplo.
has pensado en : y que tal si hago " al revez" ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> no es solo el taller, es "los trabajos" que uno ha hecho, con amor, con dedicacion, que terminan siendo .. nada... solo una plac amas, algo a descartar a la primer falla, algo que ... esta ahi.


Lo que vas a dejar no es ni el taller ni el trabajo. Lo que vas a dejar es lo que fuiste, el amor que diste, las enseñanzas que transmitiste, por que eso hará que seas inmortal viviendo en el recuerdo de quienes te amaron.

Pensar en lo que va a pasar con el taller, componentes y trabajo una vez que te mueras es mirarse el ombligo y solo recordar lo que te gustó hacer.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 30, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que vas a dejar no es ni el taller ni el trabajo. Lo que vas a dejar es lo que fuiste, el amor que diste, las enseñanzas que transmitiste, por que eso hará que seas inmortal viviendo en el recuerdo de quienes te amaron.
> 
> Pensar en lo que va a pasar con el taller, componentes y trabajo una vez que te mueras es mirarse el ombligo y solo recordar lo que te gustó hacer.


Indudablemente, que las enseňanzas que uno ha compartido y sigo haciendolo, es el mejor legado de lo que hicimos en nuestra vida, y no es mirarse el ombligo, pensar que pasara con tus cosas, porque internamente uno abrigaba la esperanza, de que alguien de la familia continue con la pasion nuestra;  esta seccion creo es un espacio para compartir ideas de los que nos estamos poniendo viejos y contando anecdotas y no para recriminaciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2019)

No es una recriminacion, pero ese deseo de que con tus cosas suceda algo que solo vos querés que ocurra, se va a ir con vos cuando mueras...y solo va a ser tu deseo y de nadie mas y ni siquiera vas a poder comprobar si efectivamente se cumplió.

Por eso dije de "mirarse el ombligo".


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2019)

Mis hijos  ya me avisaron que cuando yo entregue mi esqueleto llaman a un contenedor para tirar todo 

Pero mi consuelo es que van a necesitar* ¡ Varios contenedores !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2019)

Si , mejor que compren una empresa de contenedores-volquetes


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 30, 2019)

De la forma en que lo escriben, sobre todo el amigo peperc que como siempre es demasiado extremista en sus conceptos y expresiones, pareciera que por no compartir nuestra pasión por la electrónica nuestros allegados no nos tienen afecto. 

Hellmut1956 dijo:
Ninguno de mis hijos tiene interés en mi taller!
peperc dijo:
hay hijos.. que no tienen interes en sus padres !!!!

Hay una gran diferencia de la primera frase a la segunda frase.
Si es cierto que la acumulación de material puede irritar a nuestra familia, pero eso no hace ni que nos odien ni que dejen de querernos. No sólo nosotros tenemos costumbres acumuladoras, en general y en modo mas o menos visible cada miembro de la familia tiene sus colecciones recreando sus gustos y aficiones. El problema es que lo que nosotros coleccionados ocupa demasiado espacio en comparación a los mil llaveros del hijo, las trescientas agujas de la abuela o los ciento cincuenta tickets de conciertos de la hija.

Y al final un pensamiento y manifestación de las vivencias sucedidas y anheladas de un forero compartidas con todos..... terminan derivadas a lo de siempre.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 30, 2019)

Sigo pensando, que este hilo, es para contar anecdotas, nuestras vivencias, desahogarnos, en mi caso no hay reproche a nadie, menos a mi familia, por no seguir mis pasos; en mis inicios en este hermoso mundo de la electronica, como dije, nacido en un pueblo sin energia electrica, alumbrado generalmente en esa epoca con velas o candiles, cuyo combustible era vegetal, de una planta llamada higuerilla, sin acceso mayormente a libros sobre el tema, solo los que distribuía el estado, sobre la educacion publica, que mi aficcion o mi inclinacion les habra parecido a mis padres, que me estoy volviendo loco,  porque ellos quizas deseaban, sea maestro, policia, o no se,  sin desmerecer la importancia de esas profesiones, entonces creo que es bueno compartir estas vivencias y encontrar que uno no es un bicho raro, sino que en todas latitudes,  hay alguien que ha vivido lo mismo, abrazos a todos.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 30, 2019)

Lo mejor es no volverse viejo.


----------



## peperc (Sep 30, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> Lo mejor es no volverse viejo.



morir joven es la unica opcion...
o si sos fan de los simpson, meterte en el freezer ( y moris joven )

conozco a una persona , muy querida por mi, de mas de 80 años que me dijo una vez que estaba en una vejez muy buena, la jubilacion le alcanza, no le sobra.
pero me dice que de joven sufrio mucho, de chica padecio la guerra civil de españa.
trabajo toda su vida.
se queja de la vejez, si , pero tambien ve lo irremediable que es ( ni un rey escapa a ella) y lo medita y valora que esta tranquila, o sea : ve la parte buena.

es INDUDABLE que uno quisiera viajar en el tiempo , ser joven de nuevo, teniendo o manteniendo la experiencia  de el presente... pero es es IMPOSIBLE.

*les hago un juego :*
imaginen que un genio viene y les da la opcion de NACER DE NUEVO.... toda la juventud de nuevo, todo el tiempo de nuevo.
podran solo recordar que eligieeron eso, pero nada mas, no tendran la experiencia, NO podran elegir el lugar, ni a lso padres.
en fin.. como le toca a cualquiera que viene a este mundo.
hagan cuentas.... .. .. .. ... ... ... ..  .. ... .. ... ... pueden nacer como mujer en un pais super machista, terminar ...
pueden nacer en la miseria...
pueden ser hijos de una reina.
o tener una hermsoa familia..
ser un niño en siria, o un padre en afganistan, o en una favela o en....
o ser.. de el monton de .....
aca .. alla.... que porcentaje de gente hoy dia es asi y que es asa ???
a cuantos les va a si ? y a cuantos asa ??

que eligen??
vienen de nuevo  ?? o se quedan en la nada....


dearlana dijo:


> Lo mejor es no volverse viejo.



lo mejro es llegar a viejo, con tu pension, que te alcance y tengas un lugar donde poner tu reposera, tranquilo, sin preocupaciones.
sin preocuparte si tendras para comer.
o si tus hijos tendran para vivir.
y disfrutar cada dia....

no estas preso  ?? .. tu hija no esta presa ??? no es drogona ??? .. no cayo en tantas cosas, tantas ,.. pero tantas hay ... 

hoy veia una noticia, aca en Argentina, un padre de sesenta y pico  parece que mato a su hija... y la enterro... anda a saber que discusion... anda a saber.... estaba la policia buscando en el fondo de su casa.... ¿ que haces ?? 
como te sacas eso de encima ?? .. aunque no vayas preso.. que haces ?? .. que carajo haces ?? ... mataste a tu hija ... .. como te despertas cada dia ?? 

yo cuando llegue a viejo solo pensare : 
llegue limpio ?? ... no cague a nadie ?? , no arruine a  nadie ?? trate de ser correcto en la vida ?? 
tengo para comer ?? ?
mi familia esta bien ?? .-..
listo, me siento a disfrutar el dia.. nada mas... .. feliz... 
absolutamente nada mas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> lo mejro es llegar a viejo, con tu pension, que te alcance y tengas un lugar donde poner tu reposera, tranquilo, sin preocupaciones.
> sin preocuparte si tendras para comer.
> o si tus hijos tendran para vivir.
> y disfrutar cada dia....


Ya lo dijo Sui Generis en el minuto 1:55


----------



## peperc (Sep 30, 2019)

tambien canto una .. que  uno pensaria que es irreal.. de otra epoca, o de fantasia...
para vivir bien, en cualquier epoca, es necesario NO vivir en este tipo de reinos.. y sin embargo, cada vez peor.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 1, 2019)

Hay jóvenes que parecen viejos. 

Hay viejos que parecen jóvenes. Con una sangre, con una alegría de vivir, con un sentido del humor...
Me encantan esos viejos últimos:

Miren a esta señora con 80 años:





Otro:


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 1, 2019)

Geniales


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 6, 2019)

Son muchas las ocasiones en que te das cuenta de que vas envejeciendo, en que piensas que antes, hace relativamente poco tiempo, podías hacer fácilmente una cosa en concreto y ahora te es casi imposible realizarla.
A veces te llega casi de golpe y otras veces lentamente. Muy a menudo suele ocurrir que personas muy activas en su trabajo y su vida particular, se jubilan y de pronto, cuando llevan cuatro días de ocio, sin un horario que cumplir ni un mínimo esfuerzo físico que realizar, se desmoronan y envejecen rápidamente sufriendo de repente todos los achaques típicos del cargar sobre sí años y años de vida.

Esto (la sensación de envejecimiento) se acelera a veces cuando empiezan a desaparecer familiares y allegados de avanzada y no tan avanzada edad.

En mi caso por venir algo defectuoso de fábrica (   ), por haber dado todo físicamente en el puesto de trabajo en cada época de mi vida y por mi poca disposición al ejercicio cuando este te acarrea dolencias leves o fuertes, me encuentro algo perjudicado y obligado a tomarme las cosas con tranquilidad.
En su día me afectó algo sicológicamente el hecho de estar en paro forzoso y tener malestares y achaques típicos de personas con mas edad, pero enseguida cambié el chip y me dije que tenía que cambiar y pensar mas en el momento... "cuando llegue ese puente ya veremos como cruzarlo".... y  no darle vueltas a lo que podría ser o haber sido.
Parte de mis males desaparecieron cuando acepté el nuevo estatus y que de momento no hay forma cambiarlo.
Y hay algo que ayuda bastante a conseguir una salud mental y por qué no física, el saber ser pacientes y saber mantener un mínimo de humor y alegría en el día a día.

Rodearte de sobrinos de corta edad de vez en cuando (lo bueno en abundancia cansa) y sobrinos de mas edad con los que poder mantener una complicidad de joven adulto también es sanador y reconfortante. 

Saludos.


----------



## peperc (Oct 6, 2019)

cuantas verdades juntas has puesto  PINCHAVALVULAS !!!


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 6, 2019)

Solo voy a agregar, que "la juventud es una enfermedad, que se cura con los años".


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 6, 2019)

yosimiro dijo:


> Solo voy a agregar, que "la juventud es una enfermedad, que se cura con los años".


Lo mejor sería ser joven con la experiencia de los años vividos.  No habría quien me tosiera 



dearlana dijo:


> Lo mejor es no volverse viejo.


Apoyo la noción y le conmino a revelar sus amplios conocimientos y en que se basa para realizar tal afirmación. ¿Acaso conoce o a tenido experiencias de algún caso de no envejecimiento?
¿Sería tan amable de revelar la receta mágica para avitar la acción severa del tiempo en nuestro cuerpo?


* A esto me refería con 





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> un mínimo de humor y alegría en el día a día.


Te ries *con* los compis y te quitas el estress.


----------



## peperc (Oct 6, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo mejor sería ser joven con la experiencia de los años vividos..



el otro dia justo pensaba..
lo dañina que es la TV y la sociedad, que nos hace creer fantasias o mentiras.

 muchas veces nso sentimos mal, que no hemos hecho lo mejor en el camino, y quisieramos otra oportunidad ( nadie la tiene, ni un rey ) .
y la verdad, es que aunque tengamos varias vidas muy posiblemente cometamos  ( sigamos cometiendo ) errores, a veces el mismo, otras veces nuevos.

vieron peliculas ?? tantas de viajes en el tiempo , muchas hay ... como la de "al filo de el mañana " y tantas otras, muchisimas..... lo que no pensamos es que en muchisimas de ellas el protagonista EL HEROE !!! debe volver y volver , hacer cientos de veces el loop  hasta que por fin logra resolver el problema .
o sea que ni el , ni el protagonista de una historia de ciencia ficcion lo resuelve volviendo una vez....
se dan cuenta ??


----------



## Trenso (Oct 25, 2019)

ser adulto mayor hace que valores lo que cuando joven no lo hacías...


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 25, 2019)

Hay una vieja sentencia.
*Justo cuando comenzamos a comprender que nuestros padres tenían razón, 
nuestros hijos nos empiezan a decir que estamos equivocados.*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 26, 2019)

Esa me hace recordar ...... 
*"Vive de tus padres hasta que puedas vivir de tus hijos" *que es una filosofía que mucha gente tiene presente, sólo que algunos son tan flojos que les falla la segunda parte, la de tener hijos para seguir "viviendo de la sopa boba".

Y suele ser gente que, aún con una edad, no han crecido sicológicamente y han vivido bajo el ala de sus progenitores y a base de juergas contínuas sin conocer el mercado laboral ni las trabas típicas de la vida cotidiana.


----------



## peperc (Oct 26, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esa me hace recordar ......
> *"Vive de tus padres hasta que puedas vivir de tus hijos" *que es una filosofía que mucha gente tiene presente, sólo que algunos son tan flojos que les falla la segunda parte, la de tener hijos para seguir "viviendo de la sopa boba".
> 
> Y suele ser gente que, aún con una edad, no han crecido sicológicamente y han vivido bajo el ala de sus progenitores y a base de juergas contínuas sin conocer el mercado laboral ni las trabas típicas de la vida cotidiana.



hoy dia es todo muy pero muy confuso..
si hasta me he dado cuenta que a veces  EL AMOR HACE DAÑO, ya que una madre por amor sobreprotege a sus hijos y asi le termionan saliendo mosnstruos:






hoy dia muchisimas cosas estan muy confusas y es dificil para muchisima gente.
muy dificil.
por eso hay que intentar comprender.

nosotros como tecnicos ( cualquier tecnico o ingeniero que haya hecho de esa manera de pensar  ( tecnica) "su manera de pensar" ) tiene una cierta ventaja, aunque no mucha.

vivismo sumergidos en una neblina, en algo que nos rodea absolutamente ¿ que se puede hacer si toda tu vida creciste escuchando o viendo ciertas csoas ???
como siquiera podes escapar de eso ??
un niño que crecio toda su vida con una educacion hipocrita, o autoritaria, o manipuladora.. ¿ que puede hacer ??
y un dia es grande , es padre.
y no lo vemos.

el otro dia , leia acerca de un escritor CATALAN que decia que en su tierra ya desde la escuela se aadoctrina  hacia un nacionalismo ferreo , lo cual luego trae consecuencias...
y luego pense en un chico, varion que se cria en un pais ARABE..... ¿ que podes creer de un hombre que no respeta a su mujer?? a su hija ?? a su hermana?? a su madre ?? pòr ser mujer .
y sin embargo, fijate que las feministas en paises mas libres critican a los ARABES y sin darse cuenta ellas hacen lo mismo entre ellas, arruinado vidas .
niñas y niños dque deberian crecer felices, jugando , queriendose .. y sin embargo crecen con odio, desconfianza..
cada quien es su "bando" .
y eso que no he lelgado a la politica y adoctrinamiento.
ni religion.

ven ??
ven a que me refiero  cuando digo "sumergidos en una neblina" .

es interminable este tema, y como sin darnos cuenta, tanta gente siente una necesidad increible por "ganar " cualquier discusion, incluso aunque el otro este diciendo lo mismo.
necesidad de que los demas se alineen , piensen igual, en casi cualquier tema.
necesidad de elegir al ganador, aunque sepan que ese es malo, pero " yo lo elegi" .
es infinita la hipocresia humana y los erres en el comportamiento que nos hacen daño y el tema es que la mayoria de la gente *ni cuenta se da.*
asi terminan familias peleadas, gente sola , vidas arruinadas.

y siempre hay opinologos que te dicen que " es culpa de los padres"
un padre es solo un niño que un dia cogio y tuvo que hacerse padre., por mas voluntad que ponga....es eso .
los chicos no nacen luego de un master, o luego de un curso de 5 años, nacen luego de 9 meses de una relacion.

en fin...... en esta sociedad, somos animalitos lanzados a la vida y cada quien recorre su camino, el que la suerte  o al desgracia le hace tomar.

aunque les parezca mentira, he usado y bien usado en mi vida, para entender ciertos comportamientos humanos palabras como  REALIMENTACION, o tambien  EFECTO AVALANCHA .
y van perfectamente para explicar cosas  de la vida de la gente.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 26, 2019)

Es que hay que tener buenos *filtros* para evitar el paso de ese *riple* que condiciona social, política, e incluso afectivamente.

Yo me crié en un ambiente en el que se odia a todo lo distinto, y se desprecian tanto la capacidad como la idoneidad.

Esa es la razón por la cual encuentro tiradas todo tipo de piezas desde electrónicas, hasta de carpintería, herrería etc.

Porque prefieren meterse en un crédito y comprar algo nuevo a pagar un servicio técnico que de antemano (*I M O)* *"saben"*, los va a estafar.(*IMO*)

Al verme levantar esas cosas de la basura preguntan, y como ven que* algo entiendo*, inmediatamente preguntan si no podría ir a verle tal o cual artefacto, porque como me conocen, saben que no los voy a garcar.

Pero la respuesta siempre es negativa, *clientes así es mejor perderlos que encontrarlos.*
.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 26, 2019)

Cuantos comentarios y cuantos puntos muy verdaderos han sido escrito aquí. permítanme comentar eso de no volverse viejo  o de volver a tener una vida por delante. La muerta tiene una función muy importante! Genéticamente permite a la humanidad a adaptarse a cambios. Personalmente voy de acuerdo con lo que se ha escrito aquí, Tuve y tengo una vida maravillosa, tengo una compañera que es como ganar una lotería el precio millonario. Mis 3 hijos han empezado su ruta en la vida de adultos y estoy muy contento del resultado. Pero también hay ese aspecto, que tenemos que morir para dar espacio a nuevas generaciones, para que las próximas generaciones van preparadas a su entorno que va cambiando a grandísimos pasos. Yo no quisiera perder mis memorias sobre mi tiempo que me hacen posible ver que el mundo como se va forjando es para la próxima generación. Unos ejemplos:

Aquí en Alemania hay/había algo que se llamaba "Kneipe". Uno podía ir allí en cualquier ciudad y a los 15 minutos se entraba en conversaciones con aquellos presentes. Hoy, y eso ya va unas décadas, los jóvenes van a unos bares, se sientan en una mesa y quedan aislados. Peor aún hoy, no hay mas que ver colegiales, adultos de toda índole, sentados unos junto a otros y ocupados con su celular. No es de sorprenderse que existen foros que buscan conectar personas! Un ejemplo que me parece terrible lo vi hace unas semanas en un MacDonald. Una mama y su hijo de quizá 8 años. El le hablaba de vez en cuando a la mama, peros esta sole se ocupaba de su celular. Esto no es mi mundo!

Otro ejemplo es la ciudad de Bogotá. Yo tuve mi época de bachiller en la primera mitad de los 70. Una ciudad de unos 3 millones de habitantes. En la zona donde vivía, el norte de la ciudad, había una carrera, así se llaman las calles que van en paralelo a las montañas, la quince. Allí iba todo el mundo a "quincear". Y realmente allí se encontraba uno a personas que se conocían. Yo vivía en la calle 89 con 11, un barrio de casas individuales. Entre la calle 100 y mi casa había aún buen número de potreros. Hoy las calles equivalentes son algo por encima de 250, ya no existe un centro como era la quince, hay muchos y diversos lugares adonde la gente va. La sabana de Bogotá, una planicie a los alrededores de Bogotá con fincas, algo muy típico de Bogotá en esos tiempos, hoy esta urbanizada. Aunque amo mi vida, me considero muy afortunado y tengo actividades que me fascinan, pero yo no quiero cambiar la vida que tuve en esos tiempos pasados. Hoy es el mundo de la generación de nuestros hijos. Sería equivocado criticarlos, no es que en nuestra juventud los viejos nos criticaban?


----------



## peperc (Oct 26, 2019)

errores ?? segun quien lo mire.
yo hace rato creo que el ser humano es victima de el ser humano.
unos pocos hacen negocios a costa de millones.
asi se pierden esos espacios donde la gente podia reunirse.
asi se pierden espacios donde la gente podia respirar aire.
asi se pierden fuentes de trabajo que le daban dignidad a muchisima gente.
asi se pierden valores que era obvio que estaban bien.

el ser humano es un monito tramposo y es el mas inteligente de la vida en la tierrra, y su inteligencia ya no necesita usarla contra depredadores, ni para cazar.
entonces la usa para sacar ventaja en la nueva jungla que es esta sociedad.

de nuevo les repito: somos victimas de nosotros mismos .
yo lo veo en la sociedad, gobiernos en todo el mundo : manipulan, hoy dia, hasta lso gobernantes de lo que se llama "tercer mundo " saben que deben apoderarse de todos lso medios de comunicacion....
por algo es .

y encima.. hay otra cosa que una vez analice:
imaginen que esta sociedad es un inmenso hormiguero, con gente de distinto tipo y personalidad, pues bien, ninguna persona buena quiere kilombos, ni grandes responsabilidades, ni peleas, ni violencia.
entonces : quienes terminan agarrando el poder ? en cualquier pais ?? 
el que no tiene drama en meterse en kilombos, ni robar, ni mentir, ni acomodarse con sabandijas, ni incluso dar ordenes de matar, y eso si: quiere dinero y poder.
ven ??
son diria casi PARADOJAS , por que he llegado a al conclusion de que la sociedad humana esta frente a dilemas y paradojas que si no las acepta y encara, pues vamos de mal en peor.
el hormiguero social humano tiene ese problema: no posee "naturalmente" un gobernante justo gobernantes justos, y si necesita gobernantes .
asi como se da la cosa, siempre o en la inmensa mayoria de lso casos el poder termina en la gente mala .
y asi es que van avasallando TODO, pero  TODO.
si tenes un parque, donde lso chicos se juntan a jugar, pues, algun sinverguenza vera que puede hacer un negocio inmobiliario ahi.
y como eso... todo .. pero todo.

leo lo que escriben, pero fijense:
hace años se hablaba de leyes anti monopolio, o evitar que empresas se vuelvan "pulpos" .. desde que la web se hizo gran negocio, eso se durmio.
el que es poderoso y tiene un buen negocio: acomoda $$ a unos cuantos y se sale con la suya.
el que s ele courre un negocio con la web y sabe que ese negocio le estara sacando el empleo a miuchisima gente, o hara ADICTA  a muchisima gente :
NO LE IMPORTA..... SON NEGOCIOS.
Y ??
ningun gobierno para eso.

casi termina siendo como lo de los opiaceos en EEUU
¿ estamos en 1650 ?? 
o en 2019 ??
cuyalquier psicologo o sociologo sabe esas cosas.
pero estan todos al parecer comprados por los poderosos .

sera lo que tenga que ser.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 27, 2019)

Y cual es tu remedio? El remedio se define por aquello que debe curar. Tu tienes un punto de vista de lo que es, cual es el remedio para corregir lo que ves por camino ocupado!


----------



## peperc (Oct 27, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Y cual es tu remedio? El remedio se define por aquello que debe curar. Tu tienes un punto de vista de lo que es, cual es el remedio para corregir lo que ves por camino ocupado!



dime, de todas las cosas que tu ves que estan mal en este mundo  : ¿ cuantas sabes la solucion??

yo, con mucho esfuerzo apenas puedo entender parte de algunas cosas, pero pretender "saber"  cual es la verdad o la solucion.. no .
cada vez que pasa mas el tiempo me voy dando cuenta que no puedo manejar nada.
es el destino, o llamalo como quieras.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> dime, de todas las cosas que tu ves que estan mal en este mundo  : ¿ cuantas sabes la solucion??
> 
> yo, con mucho esfuerzo apenas puedo entender parte de algunas cosas, pero pretender "saber"  cual es la verdad o la solucion.. no .
> cada vez que pasa mas el tiempo me voy dando cuenta que no puedo manejar nada.
> es el destino, o llamalo como quieras.


Vos debes ser una persona joven, pero pronto aprenderás que no podes ser un "no alineado", sino que o sos parte de la solucion o sos parte del problema...y solo vos elegís de que lado estar.


----------



## peperc (Oct 28, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vos debes ser una persona joven, pero pronto aprenderás que no podes ser un "no alineado", sino que o sos parte de la solucion o sos parte del problema...y solo vos elegís de que lado estar.



eso ya lo se.. o mas o menos....
no pretendo cambiar nada.
hay mucha gente que intenta sobrevivir esquivando el veneno, no es parte de la solucion, e intenta no ser parte de el problema.
te diria que hoy dia cualquier psicologo intenta enseñarte el estar tranquilo, descubrir lo malo de este mundo para evitarlo.
tambien dicen y me parece cierto que el intentar solucionar algo que escapa a nustra capacidad, solo te hara que ese problema este siempre dando vueltas en tu cabeza y eso es muy frustrante y hace daño.

fijate aca:
Hellmut mismo cuenta que esta en Alemania y añora ciertas cosas de sud-america y otros temas que al parecer no le permiten estar de el todo feliz.: ¿ acaso lo cambia ??
por eso no comprendo la pregunta que me ha hecho.

es facil señalar a otro, pero , una hormiga NO puede cambiar el comportamiento de la especie, ni el rumbo que toma.

leo y leo  y voy entendiendo como es el ser humano y es IMPOSIBLE cambiar la manera de penser de muchisima gente, quien sabe ?? si ellos estan errados o soy yo ??.
pero eso no importa, cada quien es como es , cada grupo es com es y no cambia.

responderme    :
"Y cual es tu remedio? El remedio se define por aquello que debe curar. Tu tienes un punto de vista de lo que es, cual es el remedio para corregir lo que ves por camino ocupado!  " 

es absurdo, es mas, si rspondiese eso , no importa la respuesta que de , me tratarian de ingenuo, o errado, o soñador, o demasiado joven e inexperto....  o la otra, que se dice ahora " y dale !!! hacelo !! " .
es mas, con esta otra respuesta :
Vos debes ser una persona joven, pero pronto aprenderás que no podes ser un "no alineado", sino que o sos parte de la solucion o sos parte del problema...y solo vos elegís de que lado estar. 
vos mismo me estas diciendo que no se puede hacer nada...

entonces ??


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 28, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> pero eso no importa, cada quien es como es , cada grupo es com es y no cambia.


Últimamente por aquí (este bendito país)  vengo observando la moda de "así soy yo, es mi forma de ser" y esa forma de ser muchas veces daña u ofende al prójimo mas próximo.
La primera vez que me di cuenta fue en un programa de tv que se basa en la convivencia, un personaje egoísta y difícil de llevar se escudaba en esa "característica" suya para justificarse después de agredir verbal y gratuitamente a todo aquel que se le acercase.
Está claro que estos formatos de tv están enfocados a mostrar las miserias de la convivencia y no la realidad, ya que en la convivencia entre personas normalmente (salvo algunas excepciones) se busca un equilibrio entre "lo mejor para mí y lo mejor para ti."
Después lo he seguido observando en multitud de ocasiones en la vida cotidiana, seguramente por influencia de lo visto en tv e internet. El hecho de que tu yutuber favorito (por ejemplo) se dedique a hacer bromas pesadas a gente corriente e inocente o a criticar sin contemplaciones a otros usuarios de la web, no quiere decir que tu tengas que adoptar esa filosofía de vida con la convicción de que es normal y está bien visto ser como eres sin importarte las consecuencias de sea forma de ser.

Y se puede extender a todo el ámbito de la vida cotidiana, desde el vecino que atruena al vecindario con sus chunda-chunda a todas horas... a los extremistas que buscan la consecución del implantar sus ideas políticas como sea sin tener en cuenta el daño ocasionado a vecinos, amigos y familiares.
Pasamos de conseguir una convivencia "plana" por medio de la democracia a una convivencia con demasiados altibajos por una malentendida democracia, la democracia que me da la oportunidad de vivir como quiero sin importarme lo que ocasiono a mis congéneres con tal de conseguir mis propósitos, arrase a quien arrase.

Y con la edad rememoras tiempos pasados, en los que carecíamos de las comodidades de hoy, en que el colectivo éramos mas inocente sin información constante bombardeándonos y hasta puede que añores esos tiempos del pasado....
Aunque no volverías a vivirlos te hacen sonreír y pasar un buen rato ojeando fotos o escuchando las batallitas de los mas mayores.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 28, 2019)

Todas disquisiciones que nacen de la juventud de los opinantes. O no tanta juventud. Pero para un anciano como yo, ojo que no me siento viejo sino cuando tengo que caminar, caso que necesito ayuda, pero mi niñez, mi juventud , mimadurez han sido mucho mejores que las de los jovenes actuales . He llevado mi vida como quise hacerlo. A fuerza de voluntad y estudio. Soy loque se dice un "self made man".
Naci en 1928. Si ya cuento con 91 pirulos ( los argentinos sabemos que son los pirulos =años de vida). En mi juventud en mi ciudad, Rosario, no habìa forma de estudiar electrónica. Y sin embargo me dediqué a eso. A trabajar estudiando al mismo tiempo por mi cuenta. Comprando manuales de los fabricantes de elementos, llene varias bibliotecas (me gusta mucho leer). Pero queria tener una carreraa, entonces estudié quimica en la facultad. Pero nunca me dedique a eso, sino que aproveché esos conocimientos para hacer aparatoa electrónicos para uso en quimica. Tuve que inventar todo, hasta escuadras de montaje. Y sigo trabajando todavia, en la cocina de mi  casa en electronica. Y sigo diseñando. Me cuesta, claro, la vision esta bastante aruinada pero : adelante, no se afloja. Cuando era un chiquilín un viejo gaucho me dijo : un hombre macho no llora. Y lo recuerdo con cariño.
Escribo todo esto como un consejo para los mas jovenes. Y pido perdon por alguna falla en la escritura, pues tengo que revisar  todo cono una lupa. Gracias a todos por darme a leer sus disquisiciones.


----------



## peperc (Oct 28, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Últimamente por aquí (este bendito país)  vengo observando la moda de "así soy yo, es mi forma de ser" y esa forma de ser muchas veces daña u ofende al prójimo mas próximo.
> La primera vez que me di cuenta fue en un programa de tv que se basa en la convivencia, un personaje egoísta y difícil de llevar se escudaba en esa "característica" suya para justificarse después de agredir verbal y gratuitamente a todo aquel que se le acercase.
> Está claro que estos formatos de tv están enfocados a mostrar las miserias de la convivencia y no la realidad, ya que en la convivencia entre personas normalmente (salvo algunas excepciones) se busca un equilibrio entre "lo mejor para mí y lo mejor para ti."
> Después lo he seguido observando en multitud de ocasiones en la vida cotidiana, seguramente por influencia de lo visto en tv e internet. El hecho de que tu yutuber favorito (por ejemplo) se dedique a hacer bromas pesadas a gente corriente e inocente o a criticar sin contemplaciones a otros usuarios de la web, no quiere decir que tu tengas que adoptar esa filosofía de vida con la convicción de que es normal y está bien visto ser como eres sin importarte las consecuencias de sea forma de ser.
> ...



buenisimo, yo hago lo mismo: 
observo , relaciono, ... es como investigar, dedicar nuestra capacidad de analisis ya no al alelectronica, sino a el mundo que nos rodea.
lo que vos decis es un calco de lo que tambien he visto, y dejame que te de mi opinion:
para mi , un dia abriueron el loquero y simplemente salieron y se diseminaron.
parece una respuesta tonta, pero la sociedad es como un cuerpo y si no la cuidas:  SE ENFERMA y este tipo de personas que mencionas son lo mas parecido que hay a un  CANCER.
1 -- hacen daño.
2 --contagian al resto de las celulas.

hay cosas como bien decis que es solo "observar" , pero sin esos anteojos que tenemos de "conceptos adheridos" .

mira, el ser humano es un monito, un animalito, ve y aprende.
si vos tenes a un grupo de cachorros monos y se les dice que NO DEBEN CRUZAR A EL OTRO LADO , QUE ES PELIGROSO..
sabes que pasara ?? 
en algun momento un monito cruzara* y el resto lo miraran atentos.*
A ver que pasa.... por que lso adultos dijeron que habia peligro.
si el monito se sale con la suya, cruza y vuelve y encima trae un premio !!! 
sabes que pasara ?? 
otro se animara y si le sale bien , de a poco todos se contagiaran.

es la esencia de todas las conductas malas, que hoy dia te dicen eso que vos mencionabas.
todo el mundo pone su excusa, se justifica.
tiene algun argumento para "cagar al otro " , y asi sentirse el "mas vivo" de la conversacion o de el grupò , o de el barrio.

en otra epoca, el que se portaba mal o faltaba el respeto  >> *se ligaba un sopapo.*

pero como te dije: los delincuentes, locos, psicopatas ganaron terreno y inevitablemente contagian.
¿ que hacer ?? .. ya nada, no se si se puede.
lo que quieras hacer te diran que sos un violento, o sos vos el loco.

fijate grupos humanos grandes: 
religiones: cada quien se pelea por que "su dios " es el verdadero, el de el otro , no .
hasta futbol.. ¿ lo podes creer ?? ... por el futbol se pelea la gente....
ni que hablar de politica.

y como si la pelicula "the screwfly solution" ( el eslabon mas debil )  se volviese de algun modo real:
tenemos el feminismo.
la magia de que una especie inteligente consiga que un genero se pelee contra el otro genero.
"sos un violento" , si no me haces sentir comoda .... 
el otro dia, me contaba un conocido, que se separo, con sus dramas... . .. y me decia que hasta tuvo suerte, que su mujer no fue tan mala persona.... .. si hubiese recibido una carta documento , de que lo acusaba de violencia, o la policia tocandole timbre de una falsa acusacion  de violacion a ?¿?¿...
un horror... 
para cualquiera es morirse... y eso NO ES VIOLENTO ?¿??¿?

si me sacas un pelo sos violento.. si yo te corto la garganta por algo es, te lo merecias...

como ves, esta en todo ( y no pondre ni un solo elemplo de politica, por que es inutil y da apra problemas) , como ves, esta en todos lados, como un cancer.

que hacer ?? no se...
solo observo y trato de entender.
lo charlo con quien se pueda charlar.

sabes que pienso ?? que el ser humano esta enredado en su propia viveza , el monito tramposo ha caido en su trampa.
por haber sido siempre asi, : un monito tramposo esta auto-destruyendose.
nunca escuchaste esas teorias de "por que no hay en el universo conocido mas vida inteligente ?? , que quizas se auto destruyen, quizas al alcanzar cierta tecnologia, descubren algo y cuando lo van a probar >>> booom !! 
quizas sea mas simple, quizas... ... cuando ya no tenemos contra quien pelear, contra quien usar nuestra inteligencia ( en el pasado era contra nustras presas y depredadores, incluyendo al clima y demas ) lo que hacemos cuando quedamos solos, en la punta de la piramide evolutiva es esto:
destruirnos.
seguir luchando, haciendonos trampa, engañandonos *para sacar ventaja.*
es lo que esta en nuestra naturaleza.

como pararlo ?? 
si vos cambias tu actitud, solo cambias vos, el resto seguira, es mas, sacara mas ventaja de vos.

no difiere mucho de la electronica: o todo el circuito esta bien y funciona, o un componente esta mal, generando una falla, la cual a veces arrastra a otros componentes a que fallen.
una R. en corto o de valor incorrecto>>> el T. que la maneja se recalienta , se pone en corto >> la fuente la pasa mal... >>> todo se palma.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 28, 2019)

Hay antecedentes de como le ha ido a la humanidad c


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Últimamente por aquí (este bendito país)  vengo observando la moda de "así soy yo, es mi forma de ser" y esa forma de ser muchas veces daña u ofende al prójimo mas próximo.
> La primera vez que me di cuenta fue en un programa de tv que se basa en la convivencia, un personaje egoísta y difícil de llevar se escudaba en esa "característica" suya para justificarse después de agredir verbal y gratuitamente a todo aquel que se le acercase.
> Está claro que estos formatos de tv están enfocados a mostrar las miserias de la convivencia y no la realidad, ya que en la convivencia entre personas normalmente (salvo algunas excepciones) se busca un equilibrio entre "lo mejor para mí y lo mejor para ti."
> Después lo he seguido observando en multitud de ocasiones en la vida cotidiana, seguramente por influencia de lo visto en tv e internet. El hecho de que tu yutuber favorito (por ejemplo) se dedique a hacer bromas pesadas a gente corriente e inocente o a criticar sin contemplaciones a otros usuarios de la web, no quiere decir que tu tengas que adoptar esa filosofía de vida con la convicción de que es normal y está bien visto ser como eres sin importarte las consecuencias de sea forma de ser.
> ...



*Me alegra que alejándose del extremo de las  ramas, el tema haya vuelto a su origen.*

Yo noto esta degeneración de las costumbres, más en unas sociedades que en otras.
Lo que era lógico hace 3000 años, no lo es ahora. Niño no te alejes, no salgas solo de noche, etc.
El niño no obedecía a sus mayores, y era pasto de las fieras, o era asesinado por un enjambre de abejas, o comía frutos venenosos, etc.
Ahora, ser riguroso en la educación, es mal visto, y mucho"educador" está formado en el permisivismo a ultranza.
y quien debe controlarlo, lo felicita, por los "valores" que promueve.
Eso se dá en climas menos rigurosos, porque quienes viven en la agresión ambiental permanente, no pueden permitirse tal nivel de estupidez.
Por eso, los latinoamericanos estamos como estamos, veo con tristeza, que esto se comienza a ver en paises mediterraneos, pero en menor grado.
Alguno podrá decir que no se puede hacer nada, y yo digo...
*Siempre.*

Las tendencias, y costumbres, *siempre comenzaron con un individuo.*
No importa que el resto diga estás loco.
Si lo que haces para combatir estas tendencias no es ilegal o perjudicial (y hablo desde todo punto de vista) para el resto...
*Adelante.*

Al menos, es lo que pienso, y hago.

¿Insto a que el resto haga lo mismo?, *no.*

Pero de ninguna manera permito que alguien venga a decirme no se puede, es así, *no van a cambiar.*
Ante esas últimas 4 palabras respondo, puede que ellos no quieran cambiar sus "valores", *pero no voy a permitir que cambien los míos.*


----------



## peperc (Oct 28, 2019)

aquileslor dijo:


> Todas disquisiciones que nacen de la juventud de los opinantes. O no tanta juventud. Pero para un anciano como yo, ojo que no me siento viejo sino cuando tengo que caminar, caso que necesito ayuda, pero mi niñez, mi juventud , mimadurez han sido mucho mejores que las de los jovenes actuales . He llevado mi vida como quise hacerlo. A fuerza de voluntad y estudio. Soy loque se dice un "self made man".
> Naci en 1928. Si ya cuento con 91 pirulos ( los argentinos sabemos que son los pirulos =años de vida). En mi juventud en mi ciudad, Rosario, no habìa forma de estudiar electrónica. Y sin embargo me dediqué a eso. A trabajar estudiando al mismo tiempo por mi cuenta. Comprando manuales de los fabricantes de elementos, llene varias bibliotecas (me gusta mucho leer). Pero queria tener una carreraa, entonces estudié quimica en la facultad. Pero nunca me dedique a eso, sino que aproveché esos conocimientos para hacer aparatoa electrónicos para uso en quimica. Tuve que inventar todo, hasta escuadras de montaje. Y sigo trabajando todavia, en la cocina de mi  casa en electronica. Y sigo diseñando. Me cuesta, claro, la vision esta bastante aruinada pero : adelante, no se afloja. Cuando era un chiquilín un viejo gaucho me dijo : un hombre macho no llora. Y lo recuerdo con cariño.
> Escribo todo esto como un consejo para los mas jovenes. Y pido perdon por alguna falla en la escritura, pues tengo que revisar  todo cono una lupa. Gracias a todos por darme a leer sus disquisiciones.



guau!!! tenes 91 años !!
uno , desde aca no se da cuenta de como es cada quien .
el otro dia , charlaba con mi madre, que tiene 83 , y suele discutirme todo :
si digo blanco >> me dice negro.. si digo negro .. me dice blanco. . 
y le digo:
mira mama, cuando era chico yo, estas cosas no eran asi, no se veian ( lo que puso pinchavalvulas) ¿ o me diras que si ??
y me dio la razon en esa .


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 28, 2019)

aquileslor dijo:


> Todas disquisiciones que nacen de la juventud de los opinantes. O no tanta juventud. Pero para un anciano como yo, ojo que no me siento viejo sino cuando tengo que caminar, caso que necesito ayuda, pero mi niñez, mi juventud , mimadurez han sido mucho mejores que las de los jovenes actuales . He llevado mi vida como quise hacerlo. A fuerza de voluntad y estudio. Soy loque se dice un "self made man".
> Naci en 1928. Si ya cuento con 91 pirulos ( los argentinos sabemos que son los pirulos =años de vida). En mi juventud en mi ciudad, Rosario, no habìa forma de estudiar electrónica. Y sin embargo me dediqué a eso. A trabajar estudiando al mismo tiempo por mi cuenta. Comprando manuales de los fabricantes de elementos, llene varias bibliotecas (me gusta mucho leer). Pero queria tener una carreraa, entonces estudié quimica en la facultad. Pero nunca me dedique a eso, sino que aproveché esos conocimientos para hacer aparatoa electrónicos para uso en quimica. Tuve que inventar todo, hasta escuadras de montaje. Y sigo trabajando todavia, en la cocina de mi  casa en electronica. Y sigo diseñando. Me cuesta, claro, la vision esta bastante aruinada pero : adelante, no se afloja. Cuando era un chiquilín un viejo gaucho me dijo : un hombre macho no llora. Y lo recuerdo con cariño.
> Escribo todo esto como un consejo para los mas jovenes. Y pido perdon por alguna falla en la escritura, pues tengo que revisar  todo cono una lupa. Gracias a todos por darme a leer sus disquisiciones.




Siempre es un placer leerlo don Aquiles.


----------



## peperc (Oct 28, 2019)

yosimiro dijo:


> Hay antecedentes de como le ha ido a la humanidad c
> 
> 
> *Me alegra que alejándose del extremo de las  ramas, el tema haya vuelto a su origen.*
> ...



y decime:
¿ vos que opinas ??
es solo azar ??
la epoca ?? 
las oscilaciones de la humanidad ?? 
o es "un plan" o sea hay gente que esta fomentando / induciendo esto ?? 

para mi, cualquiera es posible.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 26, 2019)

Acabo de volver a la casa después de mi 5. infarto cerebral, afortunadamente ligero. En la estación del tren metropolitano del centro de Munich escuche a niña hablar en Español por celular. Cuando colgó le pregunté si era Española, no me dijo, soy Colombiana! Que gusto le respondí yo tuve mi edad de bachiller en Bogotá, que de donde era? De Bogotá! El Español es una lengua que fomenta la comunicación cuando se escucha en la calle aquí en Europa y como recuerdo con gusto mis primeros casi 19 años en America del Sur siempre me alegro de encontrar personas de allá!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 26, 2019)

Espero que se estabilice pronto y se recupere al máximo posible 

Yo no he viajado apenas dentro del país, mucho menos fuera, pero sé por la familia o amigos que se remueve algo dentro cuando estás rodeado de desconocidos hablando en otro idioma y.. de repente escuchas hablar en español. Y además el mundo es un pañuelo y en cada remoto rincón de éste hay un español para corroborarlo.
Es muy fácil que te sientes en una terraza de Roma para tomarte un café y te atienda un camarero que vivió en tu barrio e incluso estuvo en tu misma clase en los estudios primarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Acabo de volver a la casa después de mi 5. infarto cerebral, afortunadamente ligero



 Sos cómo las lagartijas . . . te cortan la cola y seguís corriendo


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 26, 2019)

Pronta recuperacion, y a seguir con la vida, saludos a todos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 26, 2019)

Gracias a todos. Pero que mejor incentivo que nuestra afición?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 26, 2019)

Yo ya no sé si llamarlo afición o vicio u obsesión, pero bendita obsesión


----------



## peperc (Nov 26, 2019)

lo que a uno le toco.
eligio en un momento de al vida y a eso se aferro.. para bien o para mal.

yo si fuese joven de nuevo, elegiria otro camino de vida y laboral, ... si estudiaria electronica, pero como hooby , no como para vivir.
no da.
cuando uno le exige a las cosas que le gustan que ademas le den para vivir, ahi se pierde mucho.
pero bueno, en fin.
cada quien con su idea, como no hay manera de volver atras, listo, alpiste.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 26, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> lo que a uno le toco.
> eligio en un momento de al vida y a eso se aferro.. para bien o para mal.
> 
> yo si fuese joven de nuevo, elegiria otro camino de vida y laboral, ... si estudiaria electronica, pero como hooby , no como para vivir.
> ...


Bueno ya jo si fuese joven de nuevo estudiaria mas aun electronica ( me formaria enginiero ) y seguramente hoy en dia gañaria mas diñero ocupando una posición mejor en mi canpo de  trabajo.
Cuanto a mi hobby manteria ezactamente como ahora ( electronica) jajajajajajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 26, 2019)

Tambien volveria a estudiar y a dedicarme en este mismo campo, me ha dado muchas satisfacciones, personales y profesionales, me siento orgulloso por ello, no me volví millonario en monedas, pero hice lo que me gusta, soy padre de muchas emisoras en mi pais, instale, creé, soy reconocido por ello y me siento feliz, mi familia tambien.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 9, 2020)

Hola queridos amigos.
Desde que conocí este foro, me encanta la electrónica, tal vez en el industrial
en lugar de recibirme de Técnico Mecánico, hubiera estudiado para Técnico
Electrónico, eso para vivir.
En cuanto se refiere a pasatiempos, siempre me gustó la música, pero nunca tuve el
tiempo para dedicarle, recién ahora de viejo puedo pensar en ello.
Siempre me gustó el piano, es un instrumento bastante difícil de dominar, porque
el cerebro debe seguir simultaneamente dos órdenes, una para la mano izquierda,
generalmente la armonía (acordes) y la mano derecha la melodía. 
Hace unos años que tengo un teclado , y algo toco pero bastante mediocre.
Me olvido las escalas, debo practicarlas mucho, etc.
No se puede decir , ¡¡ si yo naciera de nuevo !! porque quien sabe por que camino
nos llevará la vida ?
Debemos aceptar la vida que nos regalaron y tratar de vivirla lo mejor posible y estoy
convencido que el dicho "solo se vive una vez" es falso, yo diría solo se muere una vez,
porque cada mañana al despertarnos tenemos una nueva vida.

Que pasen una hermosa noche.
Los estimo mucho.
Roberto.


----------

